# When life gets rough, you buy a new pony...



## HomesteadFox (Mar 5, 2019)

I've not been keeping up with my Mini's journal because, well, life just got rough. With a whirlwind of bad luck the past month and the ridiculous temperature changes I haven't had any time or energy to work with her. On Sunday night I was scrolling facebook and I ran across an ad for a 39" Grulla pony mare. I instantly fell in love with her, and things just fell into place and we took the 4 hour drive to see her yesterday. It took me about one minute to decide I couldn't possibly pass her up. We were there maybe all of 10 minutes because I just knew she was a special one. So I paid for her and she gets delivered to me tomorrow evening! 

Here is a link to her sale ad with pictures: https://www.facebook.com/hgkress21/posts/10101576304345778

She is very nervous and scared, a good 25lbs under weight (hidden by all that fluff), her eye was a little gunky and and she spots of hair from a halter left on way too long. The current owners have only had her a month, and she just isn't suitable for their boisterous little boy. They're other horses were all very healthy and friendly, so I feel good about them being honest. 

She is so very smart and picked up on a few things I did within minutes, I have no doubt in a few months I will have a confident little driving pony.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 5, 2019)

Oh she's a cutie! She has an intelligent eye. Nice size, too. I hope you keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Mar 5, 2019)

Aaaahhhh congrats! She is darling. And yes, please do keep us updated!


----------



## HomesteadFox (Mar 6, 2019)

I certainly will! Hopefully things will warm up and calm down and I can keep up with Maybelle's journal as well as make one for this sweetie. I'm thinking her name will be Arabella. She will be here this evening sometime.. I can hardly wait!


----------



## HomesteadFox (Mar 6, 2019)

She's home! She needs maijor TLC. More than I really noticed at first because it was kind of dark when we saw her. She is missing lots of hair, like maybe she has lice or mites or something. I'm keeping her in a stall away from the others until I can bring her to the vet next week. I'll get her checked out and make sure everything else looks good. 


But I love this little pony already.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 7, 2019)

Aww cute. She doesn't need a fly mask, has her own! 
She is lucky to have you looking out for her. Looking forward to seeing how you progress with her.


----------



## Lillianna (Mar 11, 2019)

I hope that stuff on her chest is easy to fix. And she reminds me of a rock star with the hair over her eyes. She’s lucky that she grabbed your heart strings to get a good new home.


----------



## HomesteadFox (Mar 11, 2019)

Lillianna said:


> I hope that stuff on her chest is easy to fix. And she reminds me of a rock star with the hair over her eyes. She’s lucky that she grabbed your heart strings to get a good new home.


 Yes she has Lice for sure. Infested with the little buggers. The treatment I ordered should be in sometime today I'm hoping, then wednesday it should be warm enough for a bath & clip, which will make it easier to treat. I got her a good blanket because its still been pretty cold here and she is a good bit underweight. 

She certainly knows I bring her food. She nickers at me every time I come outside.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 19, 2019)

Shes lovely 

All the best with her, sounds like she was meant to find you !


----------



## HomesteadFox (Mar 28, 2019)

Just a little update on Arabella, I need to get more pictures but she still looks pretty rough. Her hair starting to grow back and she probably just needs on more lice treatment. She eats great has come around a little but still a very nervous girl.


----------



## Bluebell2 (Mar 30, 2019)

Nothing can cheer us up like a new horse. I am betting you will bond with her quickly. It will be fun to follow her progress.


----------



## ClaraN (Apr 1, 2019)

She looks like a big stuffed toy pony. So cute. 
Sorry to her about the lice, and I think with that much hair/mane clipping down as close as you can is the only way to have a fighting chance to kill and get rid of all those lice. Mind boggling to an interested party.


----------



## HomesteadFox (Apr 18, 2019)

Here are some updated pictures. She's gaining weight, her hair is growing back and I think we've defeated the lice. 
We've started some groundwork and she has picked everything except backing up pretty quick. She has also gained a bit of confidence, doesn't have to be cornered to be caught and she finally came up to the fence to get grass/treats with the other two. 
I've come to the conclusion that her eye issues are due to her forelock getting things stuck in it and then transferring to her eyes. They clear up with saline rinses and then come back, weepy and gunky at times. So I've braided it in hopes that helps, next I'll try a fly mask (about time for one anyways). And if nothing else will be a vet trip. 

They have also settled into a little herd, instead of her bossing them around 24/7 she travels and rests with them happily. 

Here was Day 1 of clipping for lice treatment. Hard to see but she had so much hair loss. Her eyes and face were bare as well as all along her neck and shoulders. 





And yesterday:


----------



## Crimson Rose (May 28, 2019)

Awwww!! She is just adorable! She is going to be a nice little girl once she heals up


----------

